# Leek and Tomato Turnovers



## Ellis Waters (Jun 21, 2015)

Found recipe here: Leek and Tomato Turnovers


Tried this for dinner a few weeks back and it was amazing, it's a bit complicated, but it's worth it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, Ellis. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

You should know that it's against the rules of this community, as well as the law, to copy and paste a recipe word for word, even with attribution. Please take a look at the community rules before posting further.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 21, 2015)

This would be good with puff pastry, I think.  she said she found the recipe here so maybe it was in one of our forums and not from a magazine or something.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> This would be good with puff pastry, I think.  she said she found the recipe here so maybe it was in one of our forums and not from a magazine or something.



"Here" is a link to another site. The entire recipe had been posted but was apparently removed by a mod.


----------

